# SD East River Deer Lottery Results



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Just found out our group was successful with our first choice for east river deer! :beer: Anyone else with the same results yet?


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

no tags for me guess im just bow hunting this year. i have 4 years of preference


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Well according to my email this was a 'limited issue drawing'. I didn't think they were drawing until the 18th. So maybe you can still get them?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

me and wife both drew out west and east river tags she got luckier though and got any deer west


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

A sad problem.

http://gfp.sd.gov/wildlife/diseases/epi ... m_content=


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

GFP has been monitoring a die-off of white-tailed deer in parts of the state due to EHD. In some areas the loss of deer has been significant.

We are taking two actions effective immediately: 
the number of unsold licenses available in some areas has been adjusted
you are being offered the opportunity to return your deer license and tags for a refund
For now, unsold licenses will be eliminated in West River units Bennett County: 11A-09 and 11B-17; Gregory County: 30A-19 and 30B-19; and Jackson County: 39B-09. In addition, 200 licenses will be removed for Meade County: 49B-09.

Monitoring will continue and more adjustments may be made, including the East River counties of Hutchinson, Bon Homme, Yankton, Charles Mix and Brule. We will provide news of updates as they develop.

The option to receive a refund for your license will be available until the opening day of your respective deer season. Archery Deer opens Sept. 22, so Sept. 21 is the last day refunds could be taken.

I have at times critisized the gfp but i give them a big atta boy for being proactive to a problem they cant controll. Seems they are doing there best to look out for the herd and not the dollar


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Sad deal. Found a lot of dead deer last year in Sully Co. in central SD. Hopefully it is not happening again this year. They will get better handle on the extent of the die-off when pheasant season starts and a lot more hunters are out in the field.


----------



## TravisW (Oct 29, 2012)

No, I have not got now but hope I will get one for East River Deer for the season Nov. to Dec. Please Wish me to get success for getting one and can go for *Whitetail Deer Hunting*.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

What's the problem? No buddy want's to shoot does?


----------

